# Pictures of new litters! French Angoras.



## pennylove (Nov 25, 2012)

My newest litter. They're not quite 48-hours old. Right now it looks like one broken blue, one broken lilac, one broken chocolate and a cream that may or may not be broken. I was expecting around 50% broken, so I'm really excited about this litter.







My older litter, at 6 days and 2 weeks old. This litter is two creams, one lynx (lilac agouti), and one chocolate agouti.











I'm hoping to see a litter from our Chestnut doe the first week in December; she's been very busy nest making for the last few days. We added new nestboxes to our colony, made out of Sterilite containers (idea originally came from chicken nestboxes made the same way). They're still experimental for us, but so far they're a hit with our girls.


----------



## Ninny (Dec 12, 2012)

Way to cute!!! I love the nest box design.


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Dec 17, 2012)

Awwww, adorbs! The little babies are always a treat to see  . I also love the box design, I might even borrow it one of these days


----------

